# Ft Pickens 12/9



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

headed out to the pier at Ft pik. it was cold dark and windy. I couldn't get any small pins of herring. I spotted a few smaller fish cruising the shallows at dusk but could get my gulp to them. what ever was next to the old pier would hit my gulp jig on the drop everytime but kept chopping the tail off just before the hook. Other than that my two fishing mates and I turned a pound of cut squid into about 20 pounds of huge pigfish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

When the Ly's leave the area so do I.


----------

